# Topics > Cyborg, body embedded technology, biohacking, implantable electronics, implantable devices >  Stanford engineer invents safe way to transfer energy to medical chips in the body

## Airicist

Electrical engineer, Assistant Professor Stanford University Ada Poon

----------


## Airicist

Stanford engineer invents safe way to transfer energy to medical chips in the body 

Published on May 16, 2014




> Electrical engineer Ada Poon has invented a way to wirelessly transfer power deep inside the body. The technology could provide a path toward new medical devices.

----------

